
Lamb chop weight enforcers want warrantless access to Australians' metadata - cube00
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/19/lamb-chop-weight-enforcers-want-warrantless-access-to-australians-metadata
======
adrianN
Laws get introduced "to catch terrorists and pedophiles" and then used to
track lamb chop fraud.

I couldn't be more surprised.

------
i_feel_great
Let this be a warning to citizens of all other countries where politicians are
trying to convince you they need to store your metadata to catch terrorists
and paedophiles.

------
realusername
I feel this is a clear demonstration of why warrantless access should not
exist at all, one you have it, more and more administrative parts want it and
then you have completely unrelated institution having too much power for what
they do. The potential for misuse here is quite huge.

------
chris_wot
It's pretty fucked up really. Just about anyone can gain access to our
metadata. The freaking _Greyhounds Council of Australia_ can gain access for
goodness sake!

~~~
chris_wot
And oh look!

Harness Racing New South Wales wants metadata without a warrant as well.

They can go and kiss my arse.

------
venomsnake
Slightly rephrased and instant Onion:

Australia takes pedophilia and terrorism as seriously as properly measured
lamb chops.

------
panarky
By all means, let's give these agencies backdoor encryption keys, too. Then
we'll be much safer.

------
antihero
It's crazy because even people who see "agencies" as these supposedly
responsible entities, how do we know they have rigorous procedures to make
sure some random temp doesn't have access to the data?

------
lg
it's strange that these agencies are lamenting their loss of access to
"telecommunications data" that they needed so badly... can't they get a
warrant?

